
A static-analysis framework for GCC - Tomte
https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/806099/e2f27b181962039b/
======
rurban
The command-line option is currently --analyzer, not __analyzer, as stated
twice in the article. And it will be changed to -fanalyzer and -fno-analyzer.

__analyze is the prefix of its internal methods.

[https://gcc.gnu.org/wiki/DavidMalcolm/StaticAnalyzer](https://gcc.gnu.org/wiki/DavidMalcolm/StaticAnalyzer)

